# Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I've got a bit of a problem. My reverse lights come on when I turn on the headlights. I've pulled the plug on the trans and they still stay on. They're off if the lights are off. It's kind of weird.
Anyone seen this or have some insight? I saw a post where a guy said he crosswired the AC plug after removing it. I've got to pull the front end off anyways, so can check that. Any other recommendations?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (dubCanuck1)*

Anyone?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (dubCanuck1)*

Buehler?


----------



## vwbug1968 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (dubCanuck1)*

Does the reverse light comes on on "both" tail lights or just one? If it's just on one then I would think there's a ground problem on that tail light.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (vwbug1968)*

I'll check. I seem to recall that previously, it was both, but last time I checked my lights, the left side didn't come on.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_Buehler?


I lol'ed at this one

Sounds like a grounding problem as it is highly unlikely that the wires somehow got crossed to your reverse lights from your headlights.
Just my $0.02
Good luck. These things can be so frustrating.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (kroutbrner)*

OK. I had a bujillion burned out bulbs.
Here's what I found:
What works:
Headlights all work fine (high and low beam)
DRL is working as expected.
Front markers all work fine. 
Side markers are both cooked. I'm sure they both work.
Signal lights work
Emergency flashers work.
3rd brake light
trunk interior light
Fuses are all good.
What doesn't:
Backup lights (with A/C compressor plug unplugged)
Fog lights (don't know if they're burned out or if they're shorted).
If I plug the A/C compressor in, the backup lights are on the entire time the headlights are on. If the A/C compressor isn't plugged in, they don't come on for anything. 
I had read (above) that another guy had to short that plug for his backup lights to come on properly. I'll try that tomorrow after I get a non-AC, with PS serpentine belt and can remove the A/C compressor completely.
The only other thing I can think of is this:
The tranny and VSS came from a Corrado. I switched the VSS from one to the other. I wonder if the backup switch broke in the process.


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 1:11 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## vwbug1968 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (dubCanuck1)*

There must be something crossed somewhere. Is really weird! 
What if you connect the A/C compressor, turn on the headlights and then unplug the reverse switch?
What's the year, model and options on this car?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Reverse lights come on when turning on headlights (vwbug1968)*

Thanks, I'll give that a go.
96 GTI (OBDII), full load other than heated washer nozzles, remote entry, and heated seats. It's a Canadian model, if that has any relevance. Did some come with city lights (3rd light in the headlight)? If so, I don't have that.


----------

